
Thoughts of a Fresh Software Engineer - sulfastor
https://pastebin.com/G8yU6tPh
======
sulfastor
Recently I read this article about Software Disenchantement
([https://tonsky.me/blog/disenchantment/](https://tonsky.me/blog/disenchantment/))
and I could not agree more.

I am "junior developer" accordingly to my employer because I don't have more
than 3 years in industry, nevertheless I have found people with more than 10
years in industry who don't care about code performance and think all the
programming languages are the same.

I live and work in Mexico City. Most people think where are becoming like
India because a lot of young people are joining the software industry as a
granting ticket to get out of poverty.

I decided to pursuit a career in software when I was in high school because I
was fascinated of the history of Internet, the pionners, solo programmers who
created systems that became the standard of Internet. Now a programmer is seen
as a factory worker.

Full text on the pastebin...

